# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Aphonopelma Marxi (tarantula) posed on Crystal skull

## spazhime

My lovely Loofah makes an excellent model for my newest skull  :Razz:

----------

_Dianne_ (02-28-2019),dr del (03-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-01-2019),_Sonny1318_ (02-28-2019)

----------


## Aerries

Love it!!!! I dare not touch any of mine lol  heres Mittens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (02-28-2019),_Sonny1318_ (02-28-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Used to have a couple myself, very beautiful spiders. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Dianne

Very cool pics!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  I don't see many A. Marxi around so I love showing my gal off.

----------


## Bodie

Awesome pictures.  I have always been fascinated by spiders to a point.  Amazing to look at and yet produces a deep rooted primal fear in me  :Embarassed:

----------

_Dianne_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> Awesome pictures.  I have always been fascinated by spiders to a point.  Amazing to look at and yet produces a deep rooted primal fear in me


I was always terrified by snakes till I was about 25 years old. Now I love them. 

And imho spiders and Tarantulas are different things to be scared of. I like tarantulas but wont come close to some of these monsters we have here in Texas like a brown recluse. But I like corn snakes but stay away from rattle snakes too

----------

